# Fox Shock repair



## reflex2004

Hello all. Received a sled from a family member that still runs well. Rear end is sagging a lot and I am going to replace the springs. Wondering who around the ann arbor/ flint are services fox shocks or if there is anybody online you would recommend to ship them out to. I believe both rear shocks are fox and the front two on the skis are for sure. Sled is a 1996 polaris indy ultra sp. Got the sled for free so i dont mind spending some cash to rebuild the suspension the right way. Motor is still real strong and i have ridden this sled many times in previous years. Never owned a sled and had to have the maintenance done so just looking for some tips on who to use. I dont think any suspension work has ever been done on the sled since my uncle has owned it and he was second owner. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

PM sent


----------



## Cptncor84

There is a dude in Hudsonville MI that does them for like $25-35 a shock and does a really nice job, he is an engineer and has a full rebuilding room in his basement. Done several of my sleds and bikes. You can find some of his Ads on the Grand Rapids Craigslist.


----------



## reflex2004

Appreciate it. I had tech care suspension do them in Clarkston. Got them back already
Paid more than that for sure but don't mind since it's supporting a local business.


----------



## bowhunter426

Cptncor84 said:


> There is a dude in Hudsonville MI that does them for like $25-35 a shock and does a really nice job, he is an engineer and has a full rebuilding room in his basement. Done several of my sleds and bikes. You can find some of his Ads on the Grand Rapids Craigslist.


He does all of mine including building a set for one of my sleds that had non rebuilable shocks at a fraction of the cost of new


----------



## reflex2004

Well per your recommendations I sent the front two shocks to him and got them back today. All looks good. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jjlrrw

reflex2004 said:


> Well per your recommendations I sent the front two shocks to him and got them back today. All looks good. Thanks for the advice.


Was his name Matt? I have dropped a number off to him for rebuild and he always had them done in a day or two even during the busy season.


----------



## reflex2004

Correct. Very quick turn and excellent work. 



jjlrrw said:


> Was his name Matt? I have dropped a number off to him for rebuild and he always had them done in a day or two even during the busy season.


----------



## Rich86

bowhunter426 said:


> He does all of mine including building a set for one of my sleds that had non rebuilable shocks at a fraction of the cost of new


Any chance I could get Matt’s number?


----------



## reflex2004

Shock rebuilding - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle...


Rebuild includes shock tear down, inspection, cleaning, floating piston set to factory spec. Fresh shock oil and recharged with nitrogen. The average snowmobile rider should have there rebuild-able...



grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## Robert777

reflex2004 said:


> Shock rebuilding - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> Rebuild includes shock tear down, inspection, cleaning, floating piston set to factory spec. Fresh shock oil and recharged with nitrogen. The average snowmobile rider should have there rebuild-able...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org


I saved MATT's info from a craigslist ad a while ago. Contacted him about rebuilding my fl350 odyssey shocks he said he could. Prices were vary good. He does not advertise this but told me he could re-valve and/or adjust them also if I wanted. So ask about that if you need it.
MATT BROUWER
MATT'S SHOCK REBUILDING
1486 28TH AVE
HUDSONVILLE MI 49426-7724
Call for an estimate (616)896-6475
[email protected]


----------

